

Your 404 Error Pages - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/07/25/wanted-your-404-error-pages/

======
lkozma
I never understood the point in customized 404 pages. I think the whole
purpose is to tell the user the page doesn't exist, as quickly as possible.
Since users are used to the standard page, the quickest way to do it is to
show them exactly that. When I see a customized 404 page, first I'm fooled
into thinking it's a valid page, then I feel disappointed, after I realize
what it is.

------
simpleenigma
The only thing I can think of is to create a way to try to get the user to the
page they were requesting as quickly as possible. Or at least make sure you
keep them on your site instead of them wandering off somewhere else.

